# Oliva Serie G Robusto Cigar Review - Grand Stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Although this stick did not get a 10 from me it is one of the top cigars of the year, I enjoy the fullness you get with this cigar, it seems to be ...

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie G Robusto Cigar Review - Grand Stick


----------

